# License Key Step7 defekt



## handyman (13 Dezember 2006)

Moin,

ich habe das Problem, das mein License Key von Teleservice 5.2 nicht mehr funktioniert. Nach der Überprüfung im License Manager wurde er als fehlerhaft bzw. defekt ausgeschrieben. Jetzt kann ich Ihn weder verschieben noch löschen. Desweiteren kann ich Ihn auch nicht mit einem neuen Key überschreiben, da er ja obwohl er defekt ist noch auf Laufwerk "C" installiert ist.
Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben bzw. den defekten Key löschen.

Mfg Daniel


----------



## o.s.t. (13 Dezember 2006)

Wende dich an die Lizenz/Authorisierungshotline:



> *Weltweite Hilfe durch den "Support for License Management"*
> 
> Nachfolgend erhalten Sie wichtige Informationen, wie Sie  den "Support for License Management" erreichen können:
> 
> ...


gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Dezember 2006)

Der Key muss erst wieder hergestellt werden. Das machen die Leutchen an o.g. Supportstrippe.

pt


----------



## handyman (13 Dezember 2006)

...werde ich machen. Ich habe trotzdem mal versucht die Datein der Key´s unter "c" zu finden. Leider ist dies mir nicht gelungen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo Siemens die Dateien speichert bzw. unter welchem Ordner die Liecense Key´s abgelegt werden.

Gruss und Vielen Dank !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 Dezember 2006)

handyman schrieb:


> ...werde ich machen. Ich habe trotzdem mal versucht die Datein der Key´s unter "c" zu finden. Leider ist dies mir nicht gelungen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo Siemens die Dateien speichert bzw. unter welchem Ordner die Liecense Key´s abgelegt werden.
> 
> Gruss und Vielen Dank !


Verstecktes Verzeichniss: AX NF ZZ.
Wenn du da was Manipulierst, kannst du deine Lizenzen beschädigen.


----------



## handyman (13 Dezember 2006)

*versteckter Ordner*

...wo soll sich dieser Ordner befinden. Habe Ihn versucht zu suchen ( auch versteckte Dateien ), aber nicht gefunden --> BS ist bei mir WinXP SP2

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 Dezember 2006)

handyman schrieb:


> ...wo soll sich dieser Ordner befinden. Habe Ihn versucht zu suchen ( auch versteckte Dateien ), aber nicht gefunden --> BS ist bei mir WinXP SP2
> 
> Gruss Daniel



Sollte im ROOT von C: sein.


----------



## KalEl (13 Dezember 2006)

ändere deine einstellungen des explorers. extras\ordneroptionen. reiter ansicht.
dort den haken bei alle ordner und dateien anzeigen.


----------



## handyman (13 Dezember 2006)

....ist bei mir unter "c" nicht zu finden. Kann man andersweitig sehen wohin Siemens die Key´s installiert ????


----------



## vladi (13 Dezember 2006)

*Lizenzordner*

Hi,

guckst du hier..

Gruss: Vladi

P.S. Beschädigte Lizenzdateien in dem Ordner können auch manuell gelöscht werden, aber !!! dann
sind sie weg! -> Lizenz muss neu augespielt werden.


----------



## o.s.t. (13 Dezember 2006)

im Windows Explorer, Extras>Ordneroptionen

"Geschützte Systemdateien ausblenden" -> Häklein entfernen
UND
"Versteckte Dateien und Ordner" -> alle anzeigen

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## handyman (13 Dezember 2006)

KalEl schrieb:


> ändere deine einstellungen des explorers. extras\ordneroptionen. reiter ansicht.
> dort den haken bei alle ordner und dateien anzeigen.



... habe ich gemacht, sehe den Ordner nicht. habe auch auf einem 2. PC geschaut. --> nicht zu finden !!!!!!!!


----------



## KalEl (13 Dezember 2006)

ach so.
und den haken bei 'geschützte systemdateien ausblenden' entfernen

edit: war ich zu langsam


----------



## handyman (13 Dezember 2006)

.... doch gefunden .... Häckchen bei Systemdateien vergessen !!!!


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Dezember 2006)

Es muss nicht zwangsläufig Laufwerk C sein. Was sagt denn der Lizenzmanager, wo sich die Dateien befinden?

Habt ihr evt. einen Netzwerklizens?


----------



## handyman (13 Dezember 2006)

....habe alles gefunden. Was so ein kleines Häckchen doch ausmacht!!!!

Vielen Dank an ALLE !!!!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## demmy86 (20 August 2007)

*License key ändern*

Weiß einer von euch mit was für nem Prog. man den entschlüsseln kann?
und wie man da drin was ändert?
rein theoretisch müsste es ja genügen den gültigkeitszeitraum zurück zu setzen oder??
THX


----------



## Tobi P. (20 August 2007)

Selbst wenn das jemand weiss - hier wird er es dir mit Sicherheit nicht sagen. Ich habe für meine Lizenzen viel Geld bezahlt, also warum solltest du sie für lau bekommen :twisted:


Gruß Tobi


----------



## maxi (21 August 2007)

demmy86 schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch mit was für nem Prog. man den entschlüsseln kann?
> und wie man da drin was ändert?
> rein theoretisch müsste es ja genügen den gültigkeitszeitraum zurück zu setzen oder??
> THX


 
Es gibt genug Programme wo du alle Arten von Liecence Keys erzeugen oder ändern kannst. Auch mit Ultradeit kannst du Speicherbeiche verändern. Für Private die Step 7 lernen wollen ist das OK.

Ich kann dir aber sehr schwer von abraten in irgend einer Hinsicht beruflich mit falschen Lizenzen zu arbeiten. Certificate of Licence sidn hier sehr wichtig udn werden auch von den Kunden verlangt.
Also Programmierer darfst du nach meiner Erfahrung ca. alle 2 Jahre mit so 5000 Euro für Notebook + Lizenezen etc. einrechnen. Ist aber sicher auch verschiesen, dürfte aber bei den meisten hin kommen. Oft bekommt man aber nach eienr weile auch mal Updates zu Programmen umsonst oder dementsprechnd andere Teile günstiger.


----------



## demmy86 (21 August 2007)

Hi! also es is ja was anderes ob ich des beruflich mache oder privat!
für das bischen was ich zuhause rumspiele werde ich mir sicher keinen license key kaufen für hunderte von euro! ich finde so und so das die preise fern von jeder realität sind!
Aber ich sag ma selber schuld wenn man sich die software für teueres geld kauft und nicht erst mal versucht das problem anders zu lösen (für privat)! ;-)
Und für eine Firma sind doch in den meisten fällen 5000 € nicht die welt!
aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## thomass5 (21 August 2007)

vielleicht reicht ja auch S7 lite fürs erste...
Thomas


----------



## demmy86 (21 August 2007)

ja ich hatte mir schon mehrmals über einen bekannten "günstig" schulversionen usw besorgt aber das is auf die dauer auch nich das wahre!


----------



## gravieren (21 August 2007)

Hi

Bist du ein Siemens-Mitarbeiter.


----------



## IBFS (21 August 2007)

ich denke, irgendwelche Fragen zu Lizenzumgehungen gehören nicht in das Forum hier, denn der Fourmbetreiber kann verklagt werden, wenn hier ggf. solche "tipps" "ungelöscht" hier gegeben werden.


----------



## maxi (22 August 2007)

demmy86 schrieb:


> Und für eine Firma sind doch in den meisten fällen 5000 € nicht die welt!
> aber trotzdem danke!


 
Naja wir haben hier über 190 PC`s/Notebooks mit Siemens Software in unterscheidlichsten Anforderungen und Konfigurationen.
Rechne dir das mal aus, dann weisst du was die Welt ist


----------



## vollmi (22 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Naja wir haben hier über 190 PC`s/Notebooks mit Siemens Software in unterscheidlichsten Anforderungen und Konfigurationen.
> Rechne dir das mal aus, dann weisst du was die Welt ist



Ihr habt fast ne Million für Lizenzen bezahlt? Und da spielt es für euch wirklich eine Rolle ob ihr jetzt 1005000 oder 995000 bezahlt?

Bei Siemens Kosten halt die Entwicklungs Lizenzen ziemlich Kohle, wer das nicht bezahlen kann oder will der sollte von Siemens vielleicht Abstand nehmen?

mfG René


----------



## zotos (22 August 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> ...
> Bei Siemens Kosten halt die Entwicklungs Lizenzen ziemlich Kohle, wer das nicht bezahlen kann oder will der sollte von Siemens vielleicht Abstand nehmen?
> ...



100% Ack

Ja Siemens sollte den Kopierschutz wirklich mal wieder verbessern.


----------



## maxi (22 August 2007)

Nein,
für Private frei geben.

Im endefekt profitieren wir Profis doch von der momentanen Lizenzsituation. Niemand wird sich zum Spass die ganzen Softwarepakete auf seinen Heim PC installieren.


----------



## vollmi (22 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Nein,
> für Private frei geben.
> 
> Im endefekt profitieren wir Profis doch von der momentanen Lizenzsituation. Niemand wird sich zum Spass die ganzen Softwarepakete auf seinen Heim PC installieren.



Siemens gibt ihre Lizenzen sicher nicht für Private frei wenn diese eh die Lizenzen knacken.
Denn das Risiko das private freie Lizenzen alsbald auch in Firmen rege Verwendung finden ist sehr gross.

Und solange die Lizenzen gekauft werden, wieso sollte Siemens da irgendwas am Preis ändern?
Siemens ändert erst etwas an der Preispolitik wenn weniger Entwickler auf Siemens coden und zu anderen Anbietern wechseln.

mfG René


----------



## maxi (22 August 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Siemens gibt ihre Lizenzen sicher nicht für Private frei wenn diese eh die Lizenzen knacken.
> Denn das Risiko das private freie Lizenzen alsbald auch in Firmen rege Verwendung finden ist sehr gross.
> 
> Und solange die Lizenzen gekauft werden, wieso sollte Siemens da irgendwas am Preis ändern?
> ...


 
Das wird hier im Süden jedenfalls nicht passieren.
Da ist zuviel verstrickt. Vor allem kennt man viele Leute die bei Siemens arbeiten.


----------



## vollmi (22 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Das wird hier im Süden jedenfalls nicht passieren.
> Da ist zuviel verstrickt. Vor allem kennt man viele Leute die bei Siemens arbeiten.



Eben, also kein Grund vorhanden für eine Lizenzpolitikänderung geschweigedenn grossartig Weiterzuentwickeln.

mfG René


----------



## demmy86 (22 August 2007)

Was Siemens aber evtl. tun könnte wären für private Benutzer abgespecktere Versionen auf den Markt zu bringen und diese dann etwas günstiger zu gestalten!
Andererseits nutzen die Software hauptsächlich dann eh nur leute die davon Ahnung haben! Jemand der nicht weiß was er damit anfangen soll wird sich kaum so eine Software kaufen!


----------



## MatMer (23 August 2007)

Guten Morgen,

das stimmt, wer keine Ahnung hat wird damit nichts machen. Es sei denn die Leute die einen Einstige in die Automatisierungstechnik wagen wollen. Und dafür wäre eine abgespeckte Version mit PLCSIM wahrscheinlich ein erster Schritt.

Oder auch für Studenten, die Schrittketten zu programmieren die der Prof als Übungen aufgibt (naja bei meinem Prof würde da eh nichts laufen


----------



## IBFS (23 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Und dafür wäre eine abgespeckte Version mit PLCSIM wahrscheinlich ein erster Schritt.
> .....


 
FRAGE:

Sind die "Konkurrenzprodukte" von MHJ oder IBH usw. nicht "etwas" preiswerter. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Diesen. 


Ein Simulator ist für mich generell unverzichtbar. Auch wenn PLCSim so seine Restriktionen hat (nur MPI1-Buschse, dad. laufen ohne Änd. keine DP1/DP2-Programme) , jedenfalls besser als nix.


----------

